# 2015 plat passenger heated seats



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

Took murano in to ask why seat portion of passenger seat does not heat up at all. They tell me there is no heating device in the seat part because of the airbag weight sensor. The back part heats up nice. Is this true or are they just lying to get out of fixing it?


----------

